# Shootout - Olight T10 Q5 / P3D RB100 / Deree CL1H / SL TL-3 / Mag 2D, 3D (Beamshots)



## RichS (Dec 2, 2007)

I just got my Olight T10 Q5 special edition today, and was extremely impressed by its output, so I thought I'd do a little shootout for fun between the various lights that I have to see how it compared to them. Some are more comparable to the T10 than others in terms of being compact LED EDC lights, but I threw in a few others to give me some comparison between the beam profiles/overall usability of the various lights in short to medium range use. I also threw in a couple of incandescents to see how they compared against some of the LED lights. I also got an H1499 Carley bulb for my Streamlight today (thanks Lebox!!), so I had to see what it's 370 lumens were like in a side by side comparison against the stock TL-3 and my other lights.

I used an exposure time of 1.5 seconds, ISO 400 for these pictures. The back fence in the pictures is about 35-40 feet away. All lights have fresh batteries, the Derees have 18650s, and the SL TL-3 is running on 17500s. The Olight and Fenix are running on CR123 primaries. Keep in mind I'm a newbie so this is by no means a professional post with any scientific findings, but I just thought this would be an interesting comparison of these lights' short to medium range performance.

Here are the Contenders: Stock 2D Maglight, 3D Mag with Luxeon LED upgrade, Olight T10 Q5 - High, Fenix P3D RB 100 - Turbo, Deree CL1H V3 Q5 OP - High, Deree DBS Q5 SMO - High, Streamlight TL-3 - Stock, Streamlight hotwire - Carley H1499







Here is a control shot with no flashlight






Stock 2D Maglight :shakehead






3D Mag with Luxeon LED Upgrade (slightly better)






Olight T10 Q5 - High (there we go )






Fenix P3D RB 100 - Turbo






Deree CL1H V3 Q5 OP - High






Deree DBS Q5 SMO - High (As you can see this beam wanted to go another 200 yards or so... )






Streamlight TL-3 - Stock






Streamlight Hotwire - Carley H1499






My initial thoughts on this shootout is that first of all the hotwired Carley kicks all of their butts, but of course it's not really in the contest...

I was really impressed that the single CR123 Olight T10 held it's own so well, and was up there with the best of them. The Fenix RB 100 has probably the best and largest overall spill of all the LED lights. However, I feel that the best light for all around use goes to the Deree CL1H because it's spill is excellent while also maintaining a powerful hotspot for throw. The Deree DBS doesn't really belong in this contest either as you can see as it is only happy when it has a good couple of hundred yards in front of it....

I've been wanting to put up some beamshots since I've enjoyed seeing so many helpful photos and reviews on this forum. Hopefully someone looking into one of these lights will find this helpful, or a least a little interesting.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Shootout - Olight T10 / P3D RB100 / Deree CL1H / SL TL-3 / Mag 2D, 3D (Beamshots)*

If you are impressed by the normal Olight T10 just wait until you see the Q5 version! I did a review of it in the review section if you want to check it out. I've seen ALOT of different flashlights and I don't think any of them impressed me as much as it did!


----------



## RichS (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Shootout - Olight T10 / P3D RB100 / Deree CL1H / SL TL-3 / Mag 2D, 3D (Beamshots)*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> If you are impressed by the normal Olight T10 just wait until you see the Q5 version! I did a review of it in the review section if you want to check it out. I've seen ALOT of different flashlights and I don't think any of them impressed me as much as it did!


Actually, it is a T10 Q5. Sorry I forgot to include that in the post - it is now updated. I don't think the non-Q5 T10 would have come close to standing toe to toe as this one did. The Fenix RB 100 edges it out of course, but then again it's running on two CR123s instead of one! Pound for pound I would be shocked to see a brighter light than the Olight T10. Although I have a Nitecore Defender Infinity ordered, and it's supposed to get up to 190 lumens...we'll see! I'll add it's beamshot to this post once it comes in. It's supposed to ship December 8th I think.


----------



## RichS (Dec 2, 2007)

UPDATE: I included a shot of all the lights for size comparison. It's still pretty amazing to me when you compare the crazy output of something like the T10 Q5 Olight to the good old mag...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Shootout - Olight T10 / P3D RB100 / Deree CL1H / SL TL-3 / Mag 2D, 3D (Beamshots)*



rpshank said:


> Actually, it is a T10 Q5. Sorry I forgot to include that in the post - it is now updated. I don't think the non-Q5 T10 would have come close to standing toe to toe as this one did. The Fenix RB 100 edges it out of course, but then again it's running on two CR123s instead of one! Pound for pound I would be shocked to see a brighter light than the Olight T10. Although I have a Nitecore Defender Infinity ordered, and it's supposed to get up to 190 lumens...we'll see! I'll add it's beamshot to this post once it comes in. It's supposed to ship December 8th I think.


 
Oh ok. The Q5 version is completely awesome! I don't think there is a brighter 1 cell light than the T10 Q5. The P2D Q5 is probabley close but has no where near as much throw. 
I don't think the Nitecore will come close to the T10 Q5 in terms of output. It uses a AA cell which lacks the voltage to run a light at a high current. Keep in mind the 190 lumen claim is from the Manufacturer. I have one coming my way too and it looks like a great light, but I would be suprised if it was brighter than 110 lumens out the front.


----------



## RichS (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Shootout - Olight T10 / P3D RB100 / Deree CL1H / SL TL-3 / Mag 2D, 3D (Beamshots)*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Oh ok. The Q5 version is completely awesome! I don't think there is a brighter 1 cell light than the T10 Q5. The P2D Q5 is probabley close but has no where near as much throw.
> I don't think the Nitecore will come close to the T10 Q5 in terms of output. It uses a AA cell which lacks the voltage to run a light at a high current. Keep in mind the 190 lumen claim is from the Manufacturer. I have one coming my way too and it looks like a great light, but I would be suprised if it was brighter than 110 lumens out the front.


That's a good point - it'll be interesting to see how close it comes though. I have a couple other AA lights on the way too - the Rexlight 2.1 (build 002), the Dexlight DX 1 and of course the Infinity. It'll be interesting comparing these three on 14500s and also see how they stack up against the T10 Q5. I'll put up a similar post with beamshots of just these compact lights at a medium range, and a medium long range just to see the spill/throw profile comparison of each of these lights.


----------



## parkschr (Dec 2, 2007)

Great shots for a newbie! By the way, I am very impressed by the Olight T10!  That little thing has some power!

I can't wait to see the shootout between your T10, Rex, Dex, and the Infinity!


----------



## Gary123 (Jan 10, 2008)

Where can one purchase the Deree CL1H?


----------



## WadeF (Jan 10, 2008)

Gary123 said:


> Where can one purchase the Deree CL1H?


 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=170818

Pretty much you have to order direct from Dereelight, but Alan from Dereelight has been great to deal with. They take PayPal. Not sure if any US dealers have his latest products. It's best to order from him since you'll get the latest product. He ships the lights via EMS so they are trackable, etc.


----------



## woodrow (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy crap, I cannot believe I never purchased a 1499 bulb for my TL-3. What a difference! Great shots!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 11, 2008)

woodrow said:


> Holy crap, I cannot believe I never purchased a 1499 bulb for my TL-3. What a difference! Great shots!



Me too! The difference is remarkable!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 11, 2008)

That little T10 Q5 has some very impressive throw. I haven't purchased an Olight yet but threads like this bring me closer and closer. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Gary123 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone have any comments / thoughts about how easy it might be to upgrade the Olight down the road. I like how easy it is to upgrade the Deree.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jan 11, 2008)

The steam light hit wire looks really good. How did you make this? Did you just change the bulb, is it a bi-pin bulb?


----------



## RichS (Jan 12, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> That little T10 Q5 has some very impressive throw. I haven't purchased an Olight yet but threads like this bring me closer and closer. Thanks for posting these.


The T10 is just impressive to me all around. The throw is great, but it also has amazingly bright side spill too. I liked it so much I got the T20Q5, and it's an even nicer light. I like the feel of the T20 a little better due to the texture on the battery tube, and it's just the right size. And boy does it keep up with some of the big dogs!:thumbsup:


----------



## RichS (Jan 12, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> The steam light hit wire looks really good. How did you make this? Did you just change the bulb, is it a bi-pin bulb?


This is the simplest hotwire out there I think - _if_ you can find a Carly 1499. It is a bi-pin bulb. All you have to do is get two 17500 li-ions and plug in a Carly and WOW! :devil: I looked and looked (even called Carley, but they said only Litho123 here on CPF can buy them. I checked with him back in October, and he was out then and is still out. Lebox97 here on CPF was nice enough to send me an extra one he had...for free! 

It's kind of funny to look at my little light collection I had in October when I posted these shots. Thanks to CPF, my light collection has grown a little since then...


----------



## davidt (Jan 12, 2008)

The 2D is just sad.


----------



## RichS (Jan 12, 2008)

davidt said:


> The 2D is just sad.


I know...but not for long - I'm getting ready to do the ROP hotwire with it! 6AA NMHI Cells, Pelican Big D bulb, Borofloat glass lens, aluminum reflector = 1000+ Lumens!! :devil:


----------



## rizky_p (Jan 13, 2008)

nice, about time. i am looking for single cr123 light. maybe i just found one.


----------



## cytac (Sep 23, 2008)

The finex p3D used two batteries, It can be copare to T10!~~~~~~~~


----------



## RichS (Sep 23, 2008)

cytac said:


> The finex p3D used two batteries, It can be copare to T10!~~~~~~~~


I can't quite make out your english, but I'm guessing that you are trying to say that this is not an apples to apples comparison since the Fenix has 2xCR123s and the T10 only has one.

If this is correct, then I would have to agree with you. I had just gotten into this hobby and wanted to just show how some of the newer light technology had overwhelmingly crushed the maglites I once considered king of the hill. No scientific review here, I was just enjoying my new found hobby....and still am! Thanks CPF!!!


----------



## litho123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just found this thread and wanted to say Thanks for the beamshots!

The Carley H1499 is certainly a nice upgrade for the TL-3 ... and I have plenty in hand as of this post for those that may be interested. 

For me, my P3D RB100 has the best coloring so far for LEDs and is my EDC light. I'm curious to get your feedback on color rendition on the lights you mentioned above. Which one seemed to be the best/most natural?


----------



## RichS (Nov 19, 2008)

litho123 said:


> I just found this thread and wanted to say Thanks for the beamshots!
> 
> The Carley H1499 is certainly a nice upgrade for the TL-3 ... and I have plenty in hand as of this post for those that may be interested.
> 
> For me, my P3D RB100 has the best coloring so far for LEDs and is my EDC light. I'm curious to get your feedback on color rendition on the lights you mentioned above. Which one seemed to be the best/most natural?


Thanks Litho. For me the best natural color rendition to my eyes has always been incans. For LEDs, it used to be the Fenix Rebel - which I will not part with - but now the best is the Deree Q3 5A pill. It almost looks like an incan! I've got an M30W coming from Malkoff, so it will be interesting to compare it with the Q3 5A. 

BTW - I was thinking about getting a couple of the Carley's to run in my 2x18500 Leef / C2 host, but I'm not sure how the beam would be in that small of a reflector. I would definitely get clear for output, but do you have any input on the Carley 1499 beam in a C2 head?


----------



## darkninja67 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the well done review and comparo. I think the T10 would be a nice back up in the holster next to my Olight M20.


----------



## litho123 (Nov 20, 2008)

RichS said:


> Thanks Litho. For me the best natural color rendition to my eyes has always been incans. For LEDs, it used to be the Fenix Rebel - which I will not part with - but now the best is the Deree Q3 5A pill. It almost looks like an incan! I've got an M30W coming from Malkoff, so it will be interesting to compare it with the Q3 5A.
> 
> BTW - I was thinking about getting a couple of the Carley's to run in my 2x18500 Leef / C2 host, but I'm not sure how the beam would be in that small of a reflector. I would definitely get clear for output, but do you have any input on the Carley 1499 beam in a C2 head?


 
The H1499 looks impressive in the Auroralight modded Minimag - and that's a 1" reflector. It will look good in a 1.25" reflector too.


I have a couple of Fivemega's D26 reflectors with his custom bulb to run on either 2x18500 or 2x18650. His bulb is recommended only for use with the 18xxx Li-Iion cells. 

The Carley H1499 will work in those reflectors as well and can run on either the 17xxx or 18xxx cells.


----------

